# I need to try new coffees



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I've become a bit set in my ways with my coffee use. So I would like some advice.

Currently I use James Gourmet, Monmouth, Hasbean and sometimes Square Mile. I've also taken out subscriptions with blankbox and pact

blankbox in a hope that they can get me started with new roasters.

I have also used Union, Extract, Pumphreys, Ousburn Coffee Company, Grumpy Mule.

I am aware I need to give Rave a shot and Londinium. Who else?


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

I think you've covered most of the main guys...

Certainly these ones will be worth a shot:-

- Smokey Barn

- Hands On (Lusty Glaze etc.)


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Seems like you've got most of them covered. Others that spring to mind are:

- Workshop

- Climpson and sons

- Nude Espresso

- Ozone

- Allpress

The only ones off this list that I can vouch for are Workshop and Climpsons.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I've had a nice espresso made from Origin beans recently, worth a go.

Then as you say Londinium, and as someone else said Smokey Barn.

If you want to go outside the country you could try Tim Wendleboe or Coffee Collective.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Wendelboe is expensive once you add the shipping costs on. It's a shame really as I want to try it.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Climpson's and Allpress.

For me, Allpress' Redchurch was a real surprise. It's just really bloody good.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

aphelion said:


> I think you've covered most of the main guys...
> 
> Certainly these ones will be worth a shot:-
> 
> ...


Second both of these, two of my favourite coffees this year have been the Yirg Dumerso from Smokey Barn and Lusty Glaze from Hands-on


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

rodabod said:


> Climpson's and Allpress.
> 
> For me, Allpress' Redchurch was a real surprise. It's just really bloody good.


I'll need to go to Allpress to try that. They use in a cafe near my work but its one of least pleasant I've tried.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

I have tried a lot of the last few months. Rave, Smoky barn and hasbean have been the best in term of quality and service. Rave just need to sort that terrible website out.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

since when the web site has just been update this week check it out


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

autopilot said:


> Rave just need to sort that terrible website out.


I believe its 'job done'. Checked out their new website today & even my Macbook likes it. The original site used to hate Macs.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

excellent. now doing 1kg bags as well


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks like Rob has ditched Paypal as well!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Yep - I think that was always on the cards after the Paypal affair with the CUBAN BEANS


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

ronsil said:


> Yep - I think that was always on the cards after the Paypal affair with the CUBAN BEANS


Is that code?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

NO - If you look back at the Rave Coffee Thread you will see that they had a problem with Paypal refusing to take payment for something Cuban.

How crazy is that??


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

try getting a cuban cigar in the states, lol


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

glevum said:


> Looks like Rob has ditched Paypal as well!


Looks like they've ditched some coffees too (but added some others). Off the top of my head the Roast House blend has gone, as has the Brazilian Santos. Nice to see the Cuban Serrano on the website, though. I must try it soon


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Fresh-Coffee.html


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Never had any issues with Paypal myself (not sold any Cuban as yet mind you!!) Currently in the roasting shed I have: Brazil Santos Mogiana, Costa Rican, Peruvian Tunki Mayo, Jamaican Blue Mountain Blend (tastes like the single origin stuff without the huge price tag!) and Celtic Blend (my own blend of 3 Arabicas and 1 Robusta)

Andy


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> since when the web site has just been update this week check it out


It's MUCH better! Nice one!


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

www.coffeecompass.co.uk

and

www.coffeereal.co.uk

are two companies I've used for a wee while now. There's a new place in near me serving some of Coffee Real's Indian Robusta beans and they're really rather tasty.

Worth a try in my opinion!


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Tried some KOna beans at the weekend amazing taste but not cheap!


----------

